# Jammer Won't Stop Vomiting



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Because his white cell count is elevated you need the ultrasound.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I second the ultrasound. A year is too long.

In the meantime, have you tried putting him on a diet of brown rice and skinless boiled chicken? Rice (oatmeal works too) can be very soothing to an upset digestive tract. Four cups of Science Diet sounds like a lot of food for an older dog...is he overweight?

Does your vet have any theories? It could just be reflux, in which case Pepcid and feeding your dog a small, low fat high fiber snack right before bed can help. I give my reflux dog canned unsweetened pumpkin. It could be a partial blockage, it could be stomach cancer, pancreatitis...there are just a lot of possibilities.

I'm so sorry your pup is miserable...

P.S. Which antibiotic was prescribed?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry your pup is so sick. I second/third getting an ultra sound. A year is a long time to be ill. Many vets offer payment plans that might help the cost be more manageable.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with ultrasound. My vet doesn't charge near that much for one. Maybe yours will be willing to come down some.

I also think 4 cups of food a day for a senior is a lot. Our Sophie, age 11 1/2 (golden) is 65 pounds she eats 2 cups of kibble and 1/2 cup of home made doggy stew a day. Our 8 year old, 115 pound Great Pyrenees eats 3 cups of kibble and 1/3 cup of the stew daily, and now ion the summer heat, he sometimes skips his one cup at breakfast. We jut set it aside and add one more cup for supper with the stew. We do feed them grain free food and that does require less becaus there is no filler of grains.

It could be any of the things listed above e, and it could be as simple as needing a change in food. the brown rice 7 boiled skinless chicken is great. my vet prefers we use lean ground turkey instead of chicken. seems dogs are more likely to be allergic to chicken than turkey. The stew I make for them--I boil 2 to 2 1/2 pounds of ground turkey with a couple of fresh cut up apples, some cut up sweet potatoes and a bag of frozen green beans. Freeze it in containers holding 2 cups and with each dog getting 1/3 cup a day, it lasts 3 days. They then get a can of tuna divided between them, and then the next day back to the stew.

I sure hope you can get to the bottom of what the trouble is. Bless your sweet old man.


----------



## tamalecks (Jul 14, 2015)

I appreciate all the feedback so far! I guess I knew in my heart we would have to get an ultrasound. I better find something to sell!  I don't know which antibiotic off hand, Noreaster. It's at home and I'm at work. AND I can't read the vet's writing! And he's not overweight. In fact, he's losing. I may have misspoken on the amount he's fed, if you all think that's too much. My husband actually feeds him, I was guessing. He uses like a large (family size) soup can, once a.m. and once p.m. I appreciate all the suggestions on changing his diet to something more tolerable. I'll get on that right away. I also understand rice is gentle. 

He'll have to see another vet for the ultrasound. I'll call that vet tomorrow and see what we can do.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Good luck. These dogs are in our heart and we love them so much.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My first recommendation is to find another vet. Then get an ultrasound done. Chronic vomiting can be many things, from food sensitivity or the beginning of a bloat condition to a symptom of abdominal cancer.

An immediate step is what our vet recommends for acute gastritis: Let Jammer fast for 24 hours after he vomits. During that time, allow him to have only small amounts of water. After 24 hours, assuming he has not vomited again, give him 1/4 of his usual meal. If he keeps that down for 3 hours, give him another 1/4 of a meal. Wait another 3 hours and give him half a meal. If all is still well at that point, resume his normal meal schedule.

As someone else pointed out, Jammer may have acid reflux. Some of the over-the-counter antacid products given to humans are also acceptable for dogs; Google can help you find them. There are prescription products, too.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------

